# Media Storage Options



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

I've run out of room - over 300 Blu-Rays, about as many DVDs (which mostly are not used as anything I really liked I upgraded to BD already) -but my wall storage is more than full. 

I'm wondering if there's a way to replace my functional but not amazing center console. Thinking I may be able to:

-House my receiver, BD player, streamer, NAS server, Wii, and battery backup/power mgmt. 

-Raise my Center Channel speaker (horizontal unit) up to the bottom of my 100" projector screen

-Hold my media discs. Or even a section of them...

Any recommendations? I'm drawing blanks on Google, eBay, magazine sites, even Pinterest. 

I'd love to rip my discs to my NAS, But other than lossless MKVs at 20-35 GB each, I'm not happy with the compromises (at least with what I use anyway) and my 4x 3TB RAID5 (9TB) storage server is full without the BDs on there and I'm no sure I want to drop another $1500-2000 to add a second NAS server.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I used to use the Sony 400 dvd changers for storing all my DVDs (just take the cases and put them in a box and store them.... I have seen them used for about $200. The 985 is the one I used and it was nice and functional... http://www.ebay.com/bhp/400-disc-dvd-player

The DVP-CX777ES is the best one though as it has improved electronics and serial control. The downside to the older ones is if you actually want to use it to watch movies they were component only, but for storage they work fine, and if you are only watching dvds then component is fine too IMO.


----------



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm a bit confused - you load Blu-rays into a DVD player that can't read them? So you just keep a master list somewhere of what is in each slot, then eject a specific numbered disc from the carousel and pop it into your actual BD player when you wish to play it then?

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

gregsdouglas said:


> I'm a bit confused - you load Blu-rays into a DVD player that can't read them? So you just keep a master list somewhere of what is in each slot, then eject a specific numbered disc from the carousel and pop it into your actual BD player when you wish to play it then?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


I used to use DVDProfiler to catalog the DVDs, and then printed out the list of movies. When I wanted to watch a movie i looked through either my printed list or via their software, On both the printed list and the software it would tell me what location the disc was in... I would then select that slot and hit play or remove the DVD and put it in a DVD player in another location. Don't get me wrong the units had a great picture for DVDs, it just worked out for me as a compact storage unit since I was running multi zones. Sometimes our son would want to watch a movie in his room so he would bring up the catalog, select what he wanted, and then retrieve the DVD to play in his room. So basically you end up with 400 DVD storage (or player) in the space of a little larger than your AVR. Since you have close to enough DVDs to the max capacity of one changer, I would think it would give you a lot of space for your Blu-rays. They also make them for Blu-Rays but they are quite a bit more expensive.

This setup would use one changer for only your DVDs... If you wanted to play your Blu-ray movies you would get one for Blu-rays too. I used to have 3 of the DVD versions to contain 1000 DVDs in a small space.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I purchased 4 of these:
http://www.dacal.com.tw/cd-library-ii/

they worked very well for a few years then started getting error messages, gears inside that get out of alinement. I still have a few that work but I went to a "manual" vice power solution after that. Its called Discgear, I think you can get them on amazon and youtube and some videos on them for you to watch.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Not sure if this is what you are looking for but what about the Kaleidescape system?

Of course, for this option since you have to get their server in addition to the vault to hold the discs and all of this is not cheap. 






You can keep adding more vault units as needed and all the dvd and blu ray discs are stored in one spot and you can select any to play at any one time.


----------



## Tedd (Feb 2, 2007)

Ever consider taking the dvds out of Blurays that come with them, and then doubling up Bluray movies per Bluray case?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have some binders for my cds...they hold a couple of hundred cds (I believe) per binder.


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

Got pics of the room? Maybe build/buy additional or replacement shelving to increase your capacity...


----------

